# On week 2 and can't dump the headache!



## valschickens (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi all! I started a WW-based diet with a low-carb twist last week. I'm counting points (24-31) but avoiding the "whites." Would you believe within ONE WEEK I lost 9 POUNDS!! I know it's all liquids, but I'll STILL take it!! :clap:

Unfortunately, I have had one of those tiny headaches that require ibu because it's annoying. It travels all over, so there's not one particular area. I know it's not sinus, and have been chalking it up to my body getting used to eating healthy. But I'm getting rather concerned over too many ibu's!

Has anybody suffered with one this long? And when did it eventually fade away?


Val


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Are you drinking lots of water?


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i second the water idea. being a little dehydrated gives the the kind of headache you describe. other fluids aren't as effective as water. every bodily process depends on it to work right.


----------



## valschickens (Nov 23, 2004)

susieM said:


> Are you drinking lots of water?


A gallon a day. I've been filling up a Tupperware pitcher at night and refrigerating it for the next day now for years. I try to eat every 2-3 hours (carrots, fruit, pretzels, etc. for snacks) and eat some protein with each meal. I don't drink caffeine at all. 

Maybe it's because I've lost so much so fast? (even tho I'm within points) :shrug:


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

are you slightly hypoglacemic? (SP) You might have been managing your blood sugars for quite some time with out knowing it, with carbs when you feel tired?

Did you cut caffeine on this new diet?

Only things I can think of, sorry. Good luck.


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Before you started your diet were the white foods (High sugar/bad carbs) a big part of your diet??

You may just be having a sugar withdrawal of some sort. Although I can't imagine why it would last this long.

9 pounds in one week is a lot. Are you following the other WW basic fundamentals (oils, dairy, fruits and veggies) daily? 

Jill


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Whoa! Maybe that's too much water!


----------



## valschickens (Nov 23, 2004)

cindyc said:


> are you slightly hypoglacemic? (SP) You might have been managing your blood sugars for quite some time with out knowing it, with carbs when you feel tired?
> 
> Did you cut caffeine on this new diet?
> 
> Only things I can think of, sorry. Good luck.


I cut caffeine a long time ago.

BUT, I am a heavy "white zin" drinker! I can pound down a few liters in no time without a problem. I am not bragging....trust. It's a lifestyle I've grown up with...not exactly proud of...but it's my life. I would like to change that and that's why I'm where I'm at.

Having said that, it _could_ be withdrawals. On top of the weight loss. I'm not what you would call an alcoholic where I need rehab tho.

When I eat carbs, I [DO/] think I get tired. I can eat a bagel for breakfast, and suddenly I need to go back to bed! But, I can drink 2 cups of coffee and feel the same.....so go figure!

Thanks for your help, Cindy! 

Val


----------



## valschickens (Nov 23, 2004)

MOJILL said:


> Before you started your diet were the white foods (High sugar/bad carbs) a big part of your diet??
> 
> You may just be having a sugar withdrawal of some sort. Although I can't imagine why it would last this long.
> 
> ...


Hi Jill!

The only "white foods" I can say that were high would be my consumption of wine. And, of course, my taste _had_ to go with "white" zinfandel!! :grit: It's like I'm addicted....dammit!

But I've cut that down to only weekends. Otherwise, yes, I'm consuming what WW recommends for daily use in the other categories.

Thanks for responding Jill! And congrats on your own loss! (I've been reading)

Val


----------



## BrahmaMama (Nov 12, 2005)

valschickens said:


> When I eat carbs, I [DO/] think I get tired. I can eat a bagel for breakfast, and suddenly I need to go back to bed! But, I can drink 2 cups of coffee and feel the same.....so go figure!
> 
> Thanks for your help, Cindy!
> 
> Val


You sound like me!

Except I'm skinny as a rail. 
Hypoglycemia maybe? I wish I had the answers! I'm experimenting with vitamins now, major B's. 
What kind of vitamins are you taking?

Headaches can also be caused by weather changes or seasonal allergies. Have you thought about those things?


----------



## BrahmaMama (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh !!!

It just occured to me !
After I had surgery once I was on Ibuprophen. They cause the WORST withdrawl. [ A headache withdrawl ] 
Try taking aspirin for that headache instead and wean yourself off the ibu slowly. 
I took me about 1 1/2 wks to wean myself off of Ibu ! No kidding !


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

I am not a wine drinker -- except on occasion.

But I love beer. Other than when pregnant - - or on a special diet like atkins where I couldn't drink it - -- I seldom go an evening without one or two beers. 

That's why I love WW. It allows me to drink my beers (Bud LIght - 2 points).


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

BrahmaMama said:


> You sound like me! Except I'm skinny as a rail.


Um....didn't you read the rules of this forum BrahmaMama??

No Skinny People Allowed! 

(JUST KIDDING....................... )


----------



## valschickens (Nov 23, 2004)

BrahmaMama said:


> Oh !!!
> 
> It just occured to me !
> After I had surgery once I was on Ibuprophen. They cause the WORST withdrawl. [ A headache withdrawl ]
> ...


Hey Mama!

Up until December, I was on the B's. I was taking B6 & B12 along with a daily vitamin plus other supplements. But along came some _heavy duty brain explosions_ so I quit all supplements but my scripts. 

Today, seeing as the ibu's didn't work after 4 hours, I switched to Aleve. We'll see how that goes.......

Val


----------



## valschickens (Nov 23, 2004)

MOJILL said:


> Um....didn't you read the rules of this forum BrahmaMama??
> 
> No Skinny People Allowed!
> 
> (JUST KIDDING....................... )


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!

Val

p.s. It's okay, Jill, she's a chicken-lover......


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

valschickens said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Val


There, see... that's progress! Gee, if I had known it was that easy! Never thought to try laughing! (Sorry, I couldn't resist!)


----------



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

It is only recommended that you drink 64 oz of water a day. Anything more than that can cause bad effects. It washes many of the nutrients that you need out and can cause a very bad long term effect on your body. I am thinking that could be part of the problem.

Heather


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

the headache could be from to much water. drinking too much water a day can be pretty dangerous, and can cause a heart attack. Look it up. here is one snippet;

"Often called "water intoxication" or "hyponatremia" (low salt)1, water poisoning results when too much water is ingested in too short a time without replenishing electrolytes, particularly sodium and potassium.

The human body (as with other animals) maintains an equilibrium of electrolytes in the bloodstream as part of its normal operation. Sweating causes the body to lose salt, but the primary cause of hyponatremia is drinking enormous amounts of water, which dilutes the salt in the body to a dangerous level. As the electrolyte levels get dangerously out of balance, body systems begin to fail and the sufferer exhibits signs of crisis such as diarrhea, over-salivation, stupor, vomiting, muscle tremors, confusion, frequent urination and other general symptoms of illness, and their brain begins to swell. This swelling is called a 'brain edema' or 'cerebral edema' and can lead to brain damage, paralysis, and sometimes death."


the headach could be from simple sugar withdrawl. when my mom was diagnosed with diabetes and had to cold turkey the sugar and carbs, she had a miserible headache for weeks.
I too got a nasty headache when I went on the low carb diet "way", to cut my chances of developing diabetes (they ALL have it here... better safe than sorry)

I think you get addicted to simple sugars as much as you can anything else.

I would slow down on the water, it's not really doing anything productive, to drink more than you need.


----------



## valschickens (Nov 23, 2004)

You've convinced me, CN, to lower my water consumption. I really had no idea. I got to drinking it to the point that when I don't, my body craves it!

As for the headache, I switched from ibu to Aleve (Naproxen). But when I woke up at midnight, my head was pounding even worse. DH said his surgeon told him to take 4 ibu's after his surgery for pain as an option (vs narcotics); so I got up and took that! In the morning, my headache was *gone.*

It is still hinting of returning....I can feel it....but I'll limit my water.

Thanks you guys! What would I/we do without this board for support? 


Val


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

I also need to suggest that you consider your headache may be unrelated to your weight loss effort. Generally speaking, if you have had headache for more than a week, even if it comes and goes, the docs like to be consulted, just to be sure something nasty isn't goin on. 

My neigbor, who is skinny, and age 32, had a bad headache for a week, then one day she thought she was going to die, went to the ER and was admitted with symptoms of a STROKE! (at age 32 mind you!) They never figured out why she had the stroke. She is still undergoing a number of tests. But I guess I won't ever take a long-standing headache for granted again! They thought she had MS. They thought she was throwing clots (she smokes, and aparently that is one of the risks for smokers). All sorts of things... (I guess the scan can show a problem spot, but not show a cause??) Anyway... she seems to be doing better now, and she is on some medication. 

If it continues, I think I would call somebody. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

thats true, a headache can be symtomatic of lots of things.
I had a head injury in 84.. my headache didnt go away for 15 yrs [continuous].... and it still comes back when i get tired.


----------



## valschickens (Nov 23, 2004)

comfortablynumb said:


> my headache didnt go away for 15 yrs [continuous]....


No wonder you're comfortably numb now! I would be too after 15 years!

My headache is gone. Thank you all again for your concern!

Val


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

better living thru chemistry.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Skinny chicken lover or not - skinnies should NOT be allowed on this forum.  sorry couldn't resist. That is afterall what we are striving for. 

The headaches - well switch to aspirin - no aleve no ibuprofen. Those are nsaids and may be causing the headaches. They may not have been the original cause but they may be the cause now. The change in diet, the lack of wine and all the things in that can make the headaches too. 

I get this type of headache with too much meds and not enough caffeine and at a certain time of the month . Good luck with it. Keep up the good work, dropping 9 pounds in a week is wonderful. dd dropped 12 in one week - she couldn't eat - too weak from a really bad virus with a high fever. She did not gain an ounce back because everything that did hit her system was ww point valued. (I know bad mom) keep up the great work and get outside to enjoy the sunshine. That can help the headache too.


----------

